# Web Pages



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks as if quite a few of us have our own little webpages. Actually some of them are very large sites. Dreamer, for instance, has a great big one. Then there's the less extravagant, but much more exciting sites such as mine. And - I update twice a week (please visit often, I'm trying to get up to 10,000 hits at which point I will actually pay for a decent site.)

Anyway, my point is lots of people have these things, and all are worth taking a look at from time to time. I can easily spend 6, 8 hours a day just at Angela's. 
There's a little button at the bottom of posts made by people with pages, or you can just look through the members list. For those of you who don't have a page but want one - lots of ISPs offer them for free, and if not you can get one elsewhere anyway. 
So - hit those pages.........


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

free website hosting here.....free and easy to use,just use the site builder if your a novice

http://www.wanadoo.co.uk/


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

And in fact, jc is the one who got me going with my page to begin with. 
sc's homepage is actually registered at AOL UK. I may switch over to the Wannado thing anyway - looks like it provides more picture space.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

It's not easy being me. Granted, I do have a very good life and most of the time I'm remarkably happy.

But do step inside my daily life for a moment: arrive at work, slug down coffee (and order more), log onto computer and check my friends at DP Self Help to see if anyone needs some quick info or reassurances, etc.

Read lots of new posts, reply to a few...check my PM's, do same. Check my email, do same. Log onto my other favorite website (re: Self Harm and a bunch of delightful but miserable teenagers who need an older woman's support) and do same.

Then I remember, it's still not time to start the workday. I need to log into SC's website to be sure he gets another visitor on his "number tally"

He is so sensitve.

I do what I can.

As someone recovered, I feel it's my place to give back.

Grins,
J
p.s. sorry about your toe! 
my best to Mollie


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks once again to our own Janine Baker, whose obsession with saving the world and everybody in it may result in more views for sc's webpage (updated just today I might add) 
If it wasn't for her and Dreamer, I think my little site would have exactly two hits.............

Be sure and visit Janine's page as well. Much more professional looking than mine you know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

Bumping this to the top, both to remind everyone of these things, and to remind Angela to update her page (as she promised. And no, making it blank does not count as updating.) And of course to let you all know my page is back up and running. 
In response to several requests (thank you again Janine), I have limited photos of myself to just one, small pic at the end.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

Bumping this to the top, both to remind everyone of these things, and to remind Angela to update her page (as she promised. And no, making it blank does not count as updating.) And of course to let you all know my page is back up and running. 
In response to several requests (thank you again Janine), I have limited photos of myself to just one, small pic at the end.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey there,

I would be number 3131 on the hit-o-meter. 

Love the avatar.

Also awaiting Angela's pic's from Spain.

Hey Janine, do you think while you're saving the world you could work out something with that mid-east problem?  It's a crazy damn world out there when you look outside this dp/dr stuff, ain't it?

Happy Weekend to All,
terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey there,

I would be number 3131 on the hit-o-meter. 

Love the avatar.

Also awaiting Angela's pic's from Spain.

Hey Janine, do you think while you're saving the world you could work out something with that mid-east problem?  It's a crazy damn world out there when you look outside this dp/dr stuff, ain't it?

Happy Weekend to All,
terri


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

That's not an avatar. It's the reason I am limiting pictures of myself on my webpage. 
And the really big news is - up until making this reply, you were one post ahead of me.........


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

That's not an avatar. It's the reason I am limiting pictures of myself on my webpage. 
And the really big news is - up until making this reply, you were one post ahead of me.........


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

its an albino gorilla


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

its an albino gorilla


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't know if you could call mine a website but it has pictures on it and it will probably get shut down soon becuase its a trial(?) or something..

http://www.piczo.com/lilmieri333


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't know if you could call mine a website but it has pictures on it and it will probably get shut down soon becuase its a trial(?) or something..

http://www.piczo.com/lilmieri333


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

SC, you gotta pull yourself up a little bit...try a shave or something. You are looking a bit on the hairy side. 

Hey Lauren,

Thanks for a look inside your world.

We need to get that 33 hits number up before your trial period is over!

I was 3131 on SC's last night.

I think I'm getting paronoid over 3's :shock: !

terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

SC, you gotta pull yourself up a little bit...try a shave or something. You are looking a bit on the hairy side. 

Hey Lauren,

Thanks for a look inside your world.

We need to get that 33 hits number up before your trial period is over!

I was 3131 on SC's last night.

I think I'm getting paronoid over 3's :shock: !

terri


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

sc your house is looking fine mate !

and lauren...you have the most beautiful eyes ever (why do i have to be so old)


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

sc your house is looking fine mate !

and lauren...you have the most beautiful eyes ever (why do i have to be so old)


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

lol 33 hits.. :? I'm not sure if it's a trial but it most likely is. well if it's not...someday I will have as many hits as sc...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

lol 33 hits.. :? I'm not sure if it's a trial but it most likely is. well if it's not...someday I will have as many hits as sc...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

SC, I'm still cracking up over your new pic (avatar). That's the best smile we've ever seen on you! So tell us, what's so funny?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

SC, I'm still cracking up over your new pic (avatar). That's the best smile we've ever seen on you! So tell us, what's so funny?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

That's how I look when I think about how goofy people from your part of the country sound when they talk.............


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

That's how I look when I think about how goofy people from your part of the country sound when they talk.............


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

I love you, sc! THANK you for posting those excellent pictures of Mollie the Collie on your site! She's my girl.

Taking my own advice of "just ignore anything highly disturbing and provocative" by a member on the forum, I choose to not comment on your current photograph. But if I WAS going to say anything, I would comment on how you now remind me of the terrifying "creature" from an old Twilight Zone episode with WIlliam Shatner where he is seeing a monster on the wing of an airplane.

(shudder)

grins,
J


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

I love you, sc! THANK you for posting those excellent pictures of Mollie the Collie on your site! She's my girl.

Taking my own advice of "just ignore anything highly disturbing and provocative" by a member on the forum, I choose to not comment on your current photograph. But if I WAS going to say anything, I would comment on how you now remind me of the terrifying "creature" from an old Twilight Zone episode with WIlliam Shatner where he is seeing a monster on the wing of an airplane.

(shudder)

grins,
J


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

SC, if that's what it takes to bring a smile to that monkey face of yours....  ( I rename you Goofy Accent Loving Gooberhead )

Janine...that Twilight Zone episode... :shock: :shock: :shock: Now I have anxiety in my stomach and I can feel my nerves gettin' all tense as I try to rid my mind of that "thang" on the wing!

 terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

SC, if that's what it takes to bring a smile to that monkey face of yours....  ( I rename you Goofy Accent Loving Gooberhead )

Janine...that Twilight Zone episode... :shock: :shock: :shock: Now I have anxiety in my stomach and I can feel my nerves gettin' all tense as I try to rid my mind of that "thang" on the wing!

 terri


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

do people just not bother listening to me...

on this thread second post down ive placed a link for a 'free' website USE IT !


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

do people just not bother listening to me...

on this thread second post down ive placed a link for a 'free' website USE IT !


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm with you jc. I wanna see some dixie chix pix (terri......)


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm with you jc. I wanna see some dixie chix pix (terri......)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

JC, Shelly and I are going to "try" and listen to you. The last time I tried to do the website thing, I was not intelligent enough to do even the easy one...if you can believe that! :lol:

Everyone listens to you, JC.

Now, sc...that's another thing all together. 8)

:lol:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

JC, Shelly and I are going to "try" and listen to you. The last time I tried to do the website thing, I was not intelligent enough to do even the easy one...if you can believe that! :lol:

Everyone listens to you, JC.

Now, sc...that's another thing all together. 8)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL....Terri, yes, you're right. I don't listen to sc either...however, I DO click into his website. (stunning photos of my friend Mollie the Collie up there right now!)

Peace,
J


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL....Terri, yes, you're right. I don't listen to sc either...however, I DO click into his website. (stunning photos of my friend Mollie the Collie up there right now!)

Peace,
J


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

you dont need to use html just use the templates provided.....sc's site is great but sc a question ? you mentioned you cant get anyone to take the photos....does your new state of the art camera not have a timer function on it....oh and by the way you look like the most chilled out person ever


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

the camera I use is far too state of the art for me to understand. My old Polaroid insta-matic is too. sc is not particularly good with gadgets....

p.s. trust me jc, I am not chilled out, relaxed, happy, or anything else like that. Just ask the poor bloke I interacted with at a tavern last Sat evening. This was a very, very annoying individual, and all I did was tell the truth - that he was.....annoying. Guess what he did? He whapped me across the back with a pool cue! Guess what I did then........ 


Best therapy session I've ever had.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i dunno i hope you arnt turning into an old drunk such as myself


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

that was part of the problem - I had been drinking, and for the first time in several years. Still though, it doesn't change the fact that this was a very annoying person. I simply did what everybody else in the bar wanted to do themselves. Oh, and as a side note - he hit me with the cue and it completely shattered. But it didn't really even hurt. I was down lining up a shot though, and it definitely affected that.....


----------

